# Reciprocity to NC????



## emtva724 (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking for some information on reciprocity from VA to NC... Wondering about the process and the length it normally takes compared to the time they say it will take... I am hoping 60 days is a rough rounded way up estimate... anyone have any info???


----------



## Imacho (Jul 19, 2012)

emtva724 said:


> Looking for some information on reciprocity from VA to NC... Wondering about the process and the length it normally takes compared to the time they say it will take... I am hoping 60 days is a rough rounded way up estimate... anyone have any info???



I came frm so cal. I just mailed a copy of all my certs, proof of employment, and $38 to state EMS office. Got my sate cert in 2 weeks. But I was actually informed that if you don't have NR, there is an agreement between Va, NC and SC that the state certs are good in those states. Not sure how accurate that is though. But if you have NR it shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## emtva724 (Jul 19, 2012)

thank you for the info, i just finished my emt b class in june so i havent yet had the chance to get NR yet... i have already done the fingerprints sent them money and all that good stuff... i am not employed but they needed a letter from an employer that will hire me once i am recognized... so i am just waiting to see the length of time it will take. The website states 45-60 days... god i hope thats wrong... r u in NC?


----------



## Imacho (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya. Get NR, then become employed, get letter of employment, send everything to state, wait a week or 2, look at new state certs and enjoy.  I got mine back in a week ish. I'm in Charlotte.


----------



## emtva724 (Jul 19, 2012)

oh ok sounds good... im in the waiting process now, im in the Roanoke Rapids area...


----------

